# Anderson Silva 'LIKE WATER' documentary



## Sicilian Soulja (Oct 6, 2009)

has anybody seen 'like water' yet?!

the trailer looks awesome!! im a huge fan of his too

is there anywhere online to watch it?


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Just a short clip on youtube


----------



## MgMax (Dec 26, 2009)

Anybody know where i can watch the whole documentary?


----------

